# BlueVM



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Hi,does BlueVM here?

Thanks.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/members/


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2013)

I believe I've seen Ishaq around here. @Ishaq


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

@Ishaq Could you PM me if you BlueVM. Thanks.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

I'm not staff, but you can always come say on Bluevm IRC.

https://www.bluevm.com/chat.php


----------



## Ishaq (May 17, 2013)

Hi Noerman,

Yes, I do work for BlueVM. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Noerman said:


> if you BlueVM


 

And I think you just came up with a new BlueVM ad campaign.

"Do you BlueVM?"


----------



## yomero (May 17, 2013)

Of-offtopic (lol):

The mentions work with @?


----------



## Ishaq (May 17, 2013)

yomero said:


> Of-offtopic (lol):
> 
> The mentions work with @?


Nope. I just saw BlueVM, didn't get notified.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

yomero said:


> The mentions work with @?


Yes, little differently. If using the full theme (not the mobile one) then selecting the text gets you Quote/Mention options.


----------



## yomero (May 17, 2013)

*@vanarp*, indeed, just noticed


----------



## Rallias (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> And I think you just came up with a new BlueVM ad campaign.
> 
> "Do you BlueVM?"


I like it.

"I BlueVM, do you?"


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 17, 2013)

Rallias said:


> "I BlueVM, do you?"


 

I am sorry, I couldn't help but laugh at that, sounds like you are giving out sexual favors for VPS :-X


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Ishaq said:


> Yes, I do work for BlueVM. Feel free to PM me.


 

PM-ed


----------



## lazyt (May 17, 2013)

If you don't BlueVM. You don't VPS.


----------



## BlueVM (May 17, 2013)

I wasn't going to signup here... not yet, but you guys made me laugh so why not... I'm in.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> I wasn't going to signup here... not yet, but you guys made me laugh so why not... I'm in.



I'm starting to think we shouldn't have.......................


----------

